# Screen Burn-In/Ghosting



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not too sure of what "ghosting" is, but I think it's the same as burn-in.

Anyway, has anybody had any luck with getting rid of the screen burn-in that seems to happen so easily? My keyboard is there, as well as the action bar for the Messaging app. I was thinking that one of those apps for dead pixels would work. Where it just flashes a ton of colors rapidly. Maybe if I left it like that with the screen on until the battery died, it would get rid of the burn-in. Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How long have you had the phone? I've had it since launch day and don't have any screen burn in at all. Just curious and if I were you I'd go to your carrier and tell them about it and maybe they will hook you up with a new one/refurb.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> Good call guys!


Release day without any burn in here as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

^This. Course, I'm on a Refurb now but I always left my soft key transparency all the way bright and everything and never had it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

I have it where my address bar is on the chrome browser. FWIW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a release day phone. I seem to get this occasionally but it goes away after a while. its really strange. I freaked at first bc i thought i F'd the screen up. I have a feeling its related to kernel screen color mods but don't have any info to back that up.


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> How long have you had the phone? I've had it since launch day and don't have any screen burn in at all. Just curious and if I were you I'd go to your carrier and tell them about it and maybe they will hook you up with a new one/refurb.


I've had it since release day. What kernel do you have?


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a release day gnex and it seems like certain roms will cause burn in more than others. For example I've never seem it on AOKP but I always have it when I run MIUI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I've had it since release day. What kernel do you have?


Currently on AOKP with Trinity kernel but used Faux kernel almost exclusively for a long time.


----------



## daveh2676 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've had mine since release day as well. I've got a "slight" burn on the top and bottom, almost a light bluish haze, where the nav & notification bars sit. I never notice them unless it's on a white background, like the browser. Kind of sucks. But hey...*shrug*


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm on AOKP with Franco. I highly doubt switching ROMs/kernels would make a difference, but either way, I'm too lazy to try those things. It's a lot of work.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I'm on AOKP with Franco. I highly doubt switching ROMs/kernels would make a difference, but either way, I'm too lazy to try those things. It's a lot of work.


Then quit wasting our time asking for help. It's a lot of work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Play a movie on your phone. It should help with burn-in/ghosting since the images are constantly moving.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd just use the easter egg in the settings menu and no screen timeout. I feel like that's the only time, besides a video the nav bar is completely hidden.


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

mikeymop said:


> I'd just use the easter egg in the settings menu and no screen timeout. I feel like that's the only time, besides a video the nav bar is completely hidden.


My problem isn't the nav bar, it's the actual screen.

I flashed the MIUI ROM a few days ago and the problem was still there, so now I know it's not a result of my ROM/kernel. So again, I'll ask my original question, will a pixel fixer app work with the burn-in?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

2302jason said:


> My problem isn't the nav bar, it's the actual screen.
> 
> I flashed the MIUI ROM a few days ago and the problem was still there, so now I know it's not a result of my ROM/kernel. So again, I'll ask my original question, will a pixel fixer app work with the burn-in?


Why don't you try and find out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Why don't you try and find out?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And if it doesn't, get it replaced. Less than a year out should be a gratis warranty replacement.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I've had slight ghosting every time I close the WiFI Tether app. Usually switching between a few apps makes it disappear, but it seems like it only happens when my phone gets really hot.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

2302jason said:


> I'm on AOKP with Franco. I highly doubt switching ROMs/kernels would make a difference, but either way, I'm too lazy to try those things. It's a lot of work.


Edited my own smart*** remarks, but seriously, why ask for help if you aren't even willing to try simple things. A kernel flash takes all of 30 seconds including going through the menus, plus the reboot time. And taking a nandroid and trying another rom to check for burn in, then going back to your nandroid really is not a lot of work, especially if you are contemplating getting a replacement phone. I firmly believe if you ask for help, you should not be "too lazy to try those things"...


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had my gNex since launch day. About 3 weeks ago I noticed burn in and figured out it was the icons from my Carhome (Carhome Ultra) app that had been running everyday for about 8 months twice a day, 45 mins each time. I wish I had known of the possibility of that happening so I wouldn't have let the burn in occur.

But, it did. No, it won't go away. I got a replacement as much as I disliked the idea of it. Backed up all my stuff and my nandroid to PC. Got the new one, rooted, unlocked. Moved over nandroid and any other things I saw fit. Restored nandroid and was good to go!

I don't run my carhome app much at all now. I may allow maps or navigation to run since they are constantly moving; but, nothing static for that amount of time again.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

otis_bartleh said:


> Edited my own smart*** remarks, but seriously, why ask for help if you aren't even willing to try simple things. A kernel flash takes all of 30 seconds including going through the menus, plus the reboot time. And taking a nandroid and trying another rom to check for burn in, then going back to your nandroid really is not a lot of work, especially if you are contemplating getting a replacement phone. I firmly believe if you ask for help, you should not be "too lazy to try those things"...


Well if you read the rest of the thread, you'd see that I eventually decided to flash a different ROM and kernel. I was originally looking for a quick and easy fix by using an app, and that's why I didn't want to flash anything.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

2302jason said:


> Well if you read the rest of the thread, you'd see that I eventually decided to flash a different ROM and kernel. I was originally looking for a quick and easy fix by using an app, and that's why I didn't want to flash anything.


And rather than wasting our time you a) could have just tried an app







taken the 5 minutes out of your incredibly busy life to make a nandroid, flash a kernel and/or rom, test, and restore your nandroid if it did not resolve the issue.

Everyone here (including myself) is more than happy to offer help/suggestions on what to do. The problem is you already knew what to do, didn't do it, then stated it was too much work when we advised you on what to do next.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same problem but it is only with the keyboard. Ever since I've rooted I've been running AOKP ICS-JB Nightlies w/ a combination of franco & imo lean kernel. Is there a fix or different rom or kernels that will make it come and go?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I got some burn-in on my replacement nexus(#6) and Verizon is saying it could be called physical damage and I could be charged $300

I don't see how this is fair. I used the same big print calculator I used on every other Nexus. I waited 3 days and it is still burned into the screen.

Is this really physical damage? Or a defective device?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely not physical damage I'm sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Definitely not physical damage I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Ok great cause they finally gave me an S3 after 5 weeks of BS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

My phone has a ghost lol


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

9 months later, mine has burn-in on the top and bottom of the screen. It's a shame how problematic this phone has been for the community as a whole. I was lucky enough to dodge the reception problems but now I run into this.

The worst part is I don't know what's worse: dealing with the burn-in or taking my chances on a refurb. If I get "lucky", maybe they'll give me another S3!


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

If you guys didn't turn your brightness up all the way.....24/7


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> If you guys didn't set your brightness to auto.....24/7


FTFY. Thanks for playing.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I've been extra lucky I got mine from craigslist and is been perfect. The only issue I had was the reception not holding 4g in our warehouse but now that I have the new radios it's perfect. Hope you get a good one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Day one GNEX and it's been the best phone I have ever owned. No problems whatsoever. Well besides the weak reception which is a sammie problem anyways. No bad radios, burn ins, headphone problems nothing and I have two now that seem great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get rid of, or at least reduce the burn in by putting an all white screen up for a few minutes


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

nhat said:


> FTFY. Thanks for playing.


There are plenty of people that don't have the problem YOU'RE having so it's obviously something YOU'RE doing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> There are plenty of people that don't have the problem YOU'RE having so it's obviously something YOU'RE doing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Let's see...I flashed BAMF 2.3 and use it like most people do. Now I have burn-in of my notification bar and soft buttons. Brightness has always been set to auto. I haven't even used the phone for the past month so it's been sitting in airplane mode in deep sleep if and when I have it powered on.

This is the first phone I've ever experienced this on. Try again. I'm obviously not the only person since at least 1 other person is complaining about the same problem. Are you going to tell the people with reception problems it's their fault because it's not something you've experienced?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

nhat said:


> Let's see...I flashed BAMF 2.3 and use it most people do. Now I have burn-in of my notification bar and soft buttons. Brightness has always been set to auto. I haven't even used the phone for the past month so it's been sitting in airplane mode in deep sleep if and when I have it powered on.
> 
> This is the first phone I've ever experienced this on. Try again. I'm obviously not the only person since at least 1 other person is complaining about the same problem. Are you going to tell the people with reception problems it's their fault because it's not something you've experienced?


So your phone has been on airplane mode for 9 months? Your Story doesn't add up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Benny you're being an ass. Plus he said only month. That's beside the point anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Everyone one needs to just calm down a bit. One side gets annoyed and then the other side retaliates. Before you know it, a flame war erupts. This is a site for helping. If you're not trying to help, just ignore the thread/post/etc


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

"Burn In" isn't a great term for what is going on IMO. Burn in shouldn't be able to be fixed easily, like showing a blank image for a period of time. CRT and Plasma screens get burn in, something you can't really undo. I'm guessing that what is happening is just uneven wear of the sub-pixels, and sub-pixel deterioration is a known issue with AMOLED panels. One color is just getting a little less bright compared to the other sub-pixels, so you see the outline of where it used to be. This isn't something that's going to be ROM or kernel specific, it's completely usage specific. Some panels may see the problem sooner than others, but all will do it if exposed to the same usage patterns.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> "Burn In" isn't a great term for what is going on IMO. Burn in shouldn't be able to be fixed easily, like showing a blank image for a period of time. CRT and Plasma screens get burn in, something you can't really undo. I'm guessing that what is happening is just uneven wear of the sub-pixels, and sub-pixel deterioration is a known issue with AMOLED panels. One color is just getting a little less bright compared to the other sub-pixels, so you see the outline of where it used to be. This isn't something that's going to be ROM or kernel specific, it's completely usage specific. Some panels may see the problem sooner than others, but all will do it if exposed to the same usage patterns.


Yes, yes, yes.

I think this conversation has some heat to it because no one is happy to find a defect in their phone. Whether it's from usage or manufacturing defect. This is the exact reason I personally would prefer HTC's SLCD2 implementation in the HOX.
I stopped using my phone as a desk clock the moment I found out AMOLED had this shortcoming and probably will continue if the next phone that's right for me (probably next Nexus) is based off LCD.


----------



## nize2beme (Jan 3, 2012)

I noticed mine yesterday when booting into TWRP for the first time, it is where the top status bar is, but I don't mind. Wierd thing is though it's black, and I have a black background (have since day one, so I don't see how it burned faster, oh well.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Ok great cause they finally gave me an S3 after 5 weeks of BS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


How? I been through six galaxy nexii. I told them give me a s3 or a new nexus, they said no and said that would not be possibile, how did you get it? I am getting frustrated with the signal problem.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

For anyone that is looking for a way to remove the "burn-in" on their phones, I created a video and uploaded it to YouTube. It's all white for 10 minutes. Open it full screen at max brightness and allow it to play for a while. You don't necessarily need the full 10 minutes, but you can play it that long if you want. View the video here


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Exodus said:


> How? I been through six galaxy nexii. I told them give me a s3 or a new nexus, they said no and said that would not be possibile, how did you get it? I am getting frustrated with the signal problem.


It's called customer service roulette. You have to call and get someone with some common sense and some sympathy. Also, make sure you call Tech Support and not Customer Care. 866-406-5154 not 800-922-0204/*611


----------



## vicorama (Sep 17, 2012)

My problem is on the status bar on top. I see a faint blue bar where my status bar should be when viewing a webpage on the browser. Now does the warranty cover this? Can anyone offer some info?


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Faux123 and some other kernel devs turn the color multiplier all the way up to 400+ and that greatly increases the amount of time it takes for the burn in to happen.. I've got it where the launcher search bar is, only shows up on white backgrounds, nothing I've tried to do with video/apps seems to work.. oh we'll.. note 2 soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have burn in from the status bar on top and the buttons on bottom. Also I have it from Waze - Its pretty noticeable when watching a movie.

I got mine on launch day and usually use the stock kernel... currently using Bugless Beast.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

My original Gnex had the screen burn problem with the status bar. Called Verizon, has warranty, replacement phone was sent. Done.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always turned on stay awake under dev settings on all of my devices, (so that the screen stays on while plugged in in the car) and never thought anything of it, now I have a nice burn in of a cartoon border collie staring at me at all times, lol


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I know there are quite a few threads about screen burn-in/ghosting/retention or whatever you want to call it. My screen has it bad, really bad. Where the nav bar and status bar are there is extreme burn in. I hardly ever have my brightness maxed and my screen isn't on that much either. So I'm not sure what caused it. I just rebooted one day and noticed it.

I've tried a couple of apps from the Play Store that are supposed to help with burn-in/retention, but I've had no luck. Any ideas? I'm contemplating trying to get a replacement from VZW but I'd hate to get one that has radio issues or an even worse screen but this drives me crazy when I'm watching videos or playing full screen games.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think I remember someone saying that watching a full screen video, like a movie, for a while may help to get rid of it, as it gives the screen a break, if you would, from having the same shit in the same place all the time. Also have you messed with the colors?


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never really messed with the color multipliers except for using the "dark" setting on CM10 to try to preserve battery.

I played a white screen YouTube video for 7 hours while I slept and that didn't help any.

I was hoping to avoid trying to get a replacement but it seems like it is actually burned in and not just retention. It seems like a replacement is my only option at this point.


----------



## dead-i (Dec 22, 2011)

I remember running across this tread over at xda, the dev made this app that supposedly fixes the probem of the navbar button burn in.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1910401


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

dead-i said:


> I remember running across this tread over at xda, the dev made this app that supposedly fixes the probem of the navbar button burn in.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1910401


Many thanks. I'll try it out. I never came across this in my few days of searching.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

You could take a negative of your homescreen and leave that open for a little while. Alternatively, it'd be cool if the navbar and status bar can be set to be black on white to reverse the effect.

Perhaps for six hours (half of the 12 hours that we're most likely to be using our phone) the navbar could be white. The latter six hours, from dusk to late evening the navbar and status bar could be displayed black evening the wear on the AMOLED. I hope the next Nexus has an IPS or SLCD2 screen for this reason.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Called VZW today and they are going to overnight me a replacement. I tried countless apps that are supposed to help with ghosting and image burn. As well as white screens overnight, videos, etc. The CS reps acted like I was making this stuff up. They had never heard of screen burn in or ghosting before. I hated to get a replacement but it looks like I'll be playing replacement roulette. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Merged the 4 "ghosting" threads going into one.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

I've had this problem for a few months now and it's really strange. At the top of the screen a line of pixels (720) appear to be broken and turn green every now and then before disappearing. Anyone know how to fix this or should I get it replaced?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a replacement may be in order.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

First off I see that there is a confusion between ghosting and burn in. Let me clarify, Ghosting is a temporarily effect. An icon or a keyboard that is "Ghosted" on your screen will usually go away in as little as a few seconds by changing screens or apps (The idea is the constant changing of Colors). That is why it is called "Ghosting" because a Ghost in a movie disappears. Now burn in is permanent and can not be fixed. You know how when you burn a picture? That is permanent You cant get that back. Well when burn in occurs it is always there (Though it may not always be visible)

How do I know if I have burn In? Here is my test. Download a solid black picture and show it in full screen in gallery. Now go into a room with no light like your bathroom (No windows, etc.) If you see any odd artifacts like icons or a keyboard on the black background you have burn in and you need a replacement!

Another misconception is that you can NOT have a solid black burn in. THIS IS NOT CORRECT! You see, on an AMOLED or SUPERAMOLED screen a black background or a black status bar is NOT true black. The reason is because on a black pixel light is still being emitted to show the black pixel. A black pixel is not turned off like many people think. Each pixel has two transistors, which is what emits the light behind a pixel. So this is why some people get a burn in from a status bar or from a black themed TWRP. Keep in mind the definition of Black- "The absence or light". Makes sense? Also as you may know (or not) an amoled screens colors are Red, Green, and Blue. For whatever reason Blue is very bad about creating burn in compared to Red and Green. So if you are running a Blue themed ROM or using Blue icons, be careful.

I hope that clarifies some of the confusion.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Recently, I've been watching videos and playing games, but every time I do, my Galaxy Nexus had a weird faint tint on the top of the screen. I got tired of it and wanted to know what it was, so i played a video on youtube. This one to be exact. that shows nothing but a blank white screen. I used youtube because whenever you play a video on it, the whole UI goes away (Statusbar, Actionbar, Navbar). So i used that to see what was going on with my screen, and it turns out the tint was also at the bottom of the screen too, I just never saw it because the Navbar was on the way. This is what I saw.










As you can see, everything matches. The statusbar, the navbar, the actionbar, and even the keyboar and it's suggestions. What do you guys think? should I get it replaced?
Here are the links to the original pictures i took with my DROID Incredible

http://imgur.com/D7Pnx.jpg
http://imgur.com/YY3tP.jpg
http://imgur.com/wh66K.jpg


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same issue with my Galaxy Nexus. I'm going to take it to VZW for a CLNR.


----------

